# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Acer kỉ niệm 15 năm,nhiều chương trình và khuyến mãi hấp dẫn!

## phamhuanmko

*Kỉ niệm 15 năm,để cám ơn khách hàng Acer phối hợp với các đại lý trên toàn quốc mang đến 1 chương trình lớn nhất trong năm.Truy cập 15namacer.com.vn,tham gia thử thách 15 ngày cùng Acer để nhận được những phần thưởng và chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn.*​

----------

